# 6 Canadians soldiers lost in two seperate events within a week.



## RackMaster (Dec 14, 2008)

A great loss any time of year but hitting extra hard given the holiday season.

My thoughts and prayers are with all those affected.

RIP Brothers!




> *Roadside blast claims 3 N.B.-based soldiers in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Troops were responding to reports of suspicious object being planted*
> 
> ...






> *3 new deaths in Afghanistan push Canadian toll to 101*
> 
> *2 other soldiers seriously wounded in separate blast*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 14, 2008)

RIP, Soldiers.


----------



## tova (Dec 14, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 14, 2008)

Rest well, Soldiers.  Be assured the US appreciates your standing with us.


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2008)

A great loss, RIP Brothers.


----------



## MsKitty (Dec 14, 2008)

RIP Soldiers.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Rest in peace our Canadian Brothers in arms


----------



## elle (Dec 15, 2008)

Rest In Peace.  My prayers to the families of these fine men.


----------



## car (Dec 15, 2008)

RIP Warriors!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 15, 2008)

Rip Soldiers


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 15, 2008)

RIP Soldiers. Prayer's out to family and friends.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 16, 2008)

Damn sad to hear that. 

RIP warriors.


----------

